# Fastest Benchmark Scores?



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

I want to start this thread to see what are the highest benchmark scores for the droid charge.

Im currently running GummyCharged FE 2.0, imoseyon 1.2.2 voodoo kenel, V6 supercharger, loopy smooth, CWM 4.0.1.4. OC to 1.4 ghz.

My fastest benchmark so far is 2333.

I want to get this thing to get to the 3000's. Anyone achieve this yet?


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

For what it's worth, the EP1W (debloated, maybe bloated too) with imoseyon's 2.0 kernel are benchmarking around 2300-2600 for the most part. That's without overclocking.


----------



## bsimcox (Jun 22, 2011)

1938 is the best i get with EP1W and iso 2.0 kernel .... i must have something wrong


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

bsimcox said:


> 1938 is the best i get with EP1W and iso 2.0 kernel .... i must have something wrong


Try running it back to back and it'll probably jump up by 200-300 points. Honestly, Quadrant scores are not that important (and there are more comprehensive benchmarks if that's your thing).


----------



## bsimcox (Jun 22, 2011)

not really just like it running smooth and no lagging and it seems to be just that ..smooth as silk.. loving the new rom .. except for the brown crap lol,


----------



## Mefloump (Jul 28, 2011)

I was hitting around 1350 yesterday, loaded the 2.0 kernal and hit 1996 the first try. Man it is fast!!


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

bsimcox said:


> not really just like it running smooth and no lagging and it seems to be just that ..smooth as silk.. loving the new rom .. except for the brown crap lol,


Yeeeaaaa, I'm about done with brown. Performance is excellent though. I think imnuts may have a themed EP1W coming soon...


----------



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

charlie_c said:


> Yeeeaaaa, I'm about done with brown. Performance is excellent though. I think imnuts may have a themed EP1W coming soon...


The only thing keeping me from going to the debloated ep1w is that stupid brown. GC 2.0 is a lot more pleasing to the eyes. Oh and on a side note, do any of you guys have your Sd card partitioned?


----------



## mdietz (Aug 11, 2011)

Development is not meant for discussion or question threads.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

3500 on my OG Galaxy Tab with MIUI


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

RandomSnapple said:


> I want to start this thread to see what are the highest benchmark scores for the droid charge.
> 
> Im currently running GummyCharged FE 2.0, imoseyon 1.2.2 voodoo kenel, V6 supercharger, loopy smooth, CWM 4.0.1.4. OC to 1.4 ghz.
> 
> ...


I was hitting 3000 plus using the Glitch kernel and CM7 on my Fascinate... as for the Charge I think I've got as high as 2500 on Gummy FE



charlie_c said:


> For what it's worth, the EP1W (debloated, maybe bloated too) with imoseyon's 2.0 kernel are benchmarking around 2300-2600 for the most part. That's without overclocking.


those numbers are pretty high for stock GB with only a hacked kernel, I've heard talk that the quadrant app might be borked for the Charge on the new leak i.e. skipping tests or something


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

anoninja118 said:


> those numbers are pretty high for stock GB with only a hacked kernel, I've heard talk that the quadrant app might be borked for the Charge on the new leak i.e. skipping tests or something


Yea I'm a bit skeptical too, I've noticed it seems to hesitate on I/O benchmarks. Still though, ROM itself seems solid so I'm okay with whatever the benchmark (even on stock RFS).

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## specter491 (Sep 12, 2011)

gummy gbe 2.0 rc1.2 with ext4 and imoseyon's kernel. I got 1989 after 30 minutes of running the rom, and over 2300 a few minutes later. I dont know what happened in those few min :_con:


----------



## jason821 (Jul 8, 2011)

What does having a high benchmark score really mean?


----------



## mdietz (Aug 11, 2011)

jason821 said:


> What does having a high benchmark score really mean?


It means your phone is good at doing a specific set of tasks very well that have little to know correlation to real-world usage.


----------



## jason821 (Jul 8, 2011)

"mdietz said:


> It means your phone is good at doing a specific set of tasks very well that have little to know correlation to real-world usage.


That's what I figured. I didn't think the quadrant test was even reliable. I thought it was bogus.


----------



## jdunne (Jul 21, 2011)

I get about a 1800 on EP1W debloated with no kernel. My buddy got the new bionic and he can get a 2900+ completely stock and bloated. Lame

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

jdunne said:


> I get about a 1800 on EP1W debloated with no kernel. My buddy got the new bionic and he can get a 2900+ completely stock and bloated. Lame
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Other than the 'mine is bigger than yours' comparison, does it really matter? Honestly, if he's not running apps that are optimized for a dual-core processor, there's no guarantee they'll run noticeably more quickly on his handset than yours, regardless of the scores. Unless there's something that's lagging or an issue speed-wise, I don't see why the benchmarks really matter...


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Best I've seen so far on my Charge is a 2634 with EP1W Gummy and imo's 2.0.6 with the V6 supercharger. Not bad if you ask me, though I'm a little skeptical of Quadrant's accuracy on this newest leak. Still, it's possible, feels fast as hell, and it's smoother than iOS with the Loopy script.


----------



## jdunne (Jul 21, 2011)

charlie_c said:


> Other than the 'mine is bigger than yours' comparison, does it really matter? Honestly, if he's not running apps that are optimized for a dual-core processor, there's no guarantee they'll run noticeably more quickly on his handset than yours, regardless of the scores. Unless there's something that's lagging or an issue speed-wise, I don't see why the benchmarks really matter...


Not saying quadrant scores aren't a pissing in the wind contest, but gaming on his phone is a lot more smoother and streamlined. The fps tests and drawing tests preformed are dumbed down versions of what console devs use for their games for optimization. So its not a completely worthless test. The again, my screen is prettier than his 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

jdunne said:


> Not saying quadrant scores aren't a pissing in the wind contest, but gaming on his phone is a lot more smoother and streamlined. The fps tests and drawing tests preformed are dumbed down versions of what console devs use for their games for optimization. So its not a completely worthless test. The again, my screen is prettier than his
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Haha, no I totally agree about the gaming. Gaming is one of those areas where you really can see a difference. Overclocked and running Chainfire 3D, I've gotten decent gaming performance, but still a little stuttering on N64 roms. I was on a lot of photography forums, and there are lots of guys that obsess over camera/lens sharpness. They spend wicked amounts of money to get the sharpest test shots of dollars bills and batteries possible, but rarely will actually use the equipment enough to justify such expensive gear. A hobby is a hobby though.


----------

